# Disparo de triac a traves de moc3021



## Miguelangel88 (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y necesitaria ayuda para el calculo de la resistencia que entra en el moc ya que es necesaria para disparar al triac, este triac necesita una intensidad en el gate de 500mA para ser disparado, la fuente es de 220 Vrms, R5 es la carga.

El problema me surje cuando simulo el circuito y cierro el interruptor el programa me peta y estoy seguro que es por el valor de esta resistencia.

Gracias por adelantado!! 

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

En los dat6asheets tenés los circuitos de disparo "mejorados"


----------



## Miguelangel88 (Abr 3, 2012)

hola dosmetros, ya he buscado en los datasheets tanto del optotriac que uso y el triac y no encuentro nada... gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

Miguelangel88 dijo:


> *este triac necesita una intensidad en el gate de 500mA para ser disparado*, la fuente es de 220 Vrms, R5 es la carga.


 
    ¿ Que triac es ?


----------



## Miguelangel88 (Abr 3, 2012)

El triac es un Q5015L5, según la información del proteus si que es de 500mA para 15A, en el datasheet de este marca que para 15A la intensidad para ser disparado es de 50mA.

Disparalo lo consigo disparar, pero justo se dispara peta la simulación y el error es del triac..la carga ronda a los 7A y el triac puede aguantar 15..no entiendo que me esta pasando..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

¿ Con que tensión lo estás disparando ?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 3, 2012)

Miguelangel88 dijo:


> El triac es un Q5015L5, según la información del proteus si que es de *500mA* para 15A,


O está mal o entendiste mal.
500mA puede ser la corriente máxima que soporta, no la de disparo.


> en el datasheet de este marca que para 15A la intensidad para ser disparado es de 50mA.


Eso si. 


> Disparalo lo consigo disparar, pero justo se dispara *peta la simulación* y el error es del triac..la carga ronda a los 7A y el triac puede aguantar 15..no entiendo que me esta pasando..


Pinta que lo que te está pasando es un problema de convergencia, pero si no sos más preciso respecto a la simulación , no se puede decir gran cosa.


----------



## Miguelangel88 (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola, de momento he solucionado este problema poniendo un triac generico del proteus donde le he indicado que el disparo lo realize cuando en el terminal del gate le llegue una intensidad de 50mA. He de seguir buscando el por que me pasa eso, ya que montare el triac que comente.

Eduardo, cuando me da error el programa, me dice que es la conexion que hay entre el triac y la resistencia...y este error ocurre justo cuando es disparado..ya tengo en cuenta que puede ser disparado en cualquier momento de la onda senoidal..xro x ello el triac esta sobredimensionado para el peor de los casos..

Tengo otra pregunta, hay forma de poder simular en proteus el chip ps2505-1, este lo que realiza es que da un pulso cada vez que la senoidal pasa por cero, este pulso lo llevare a un pic y en este abra una logica para hacer unos retardos segun un control pid para hacer los disparos sobre el circuito del triac.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2012)

Yo siempre he puesto una resistencia de 180 Ohm. Con esa de 4k7 dudo que dispare porque el 3041 disara al cruce por cero y no permitirá suficiente intensidad.


----------



## Miguelangel88 (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola Scooter, no es un 3041, este si que dispara al cruce por cero, y esto no me interesa. Uso un 3021, que este dispara cuando yo le diga.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2012)

Es verdad, de todos modos yo siempre he puesto R4=180Ω 1/2W, en cuanto dispara el triac principal la tensión es "cero" así que solo va un momento para dar un pulso.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 4, 2012)

Miguelangel88 dijo:


> Eduardo, cuando me da error el programa, me dice que es la conexion que hay entre el triac y la resistencia...y este error ocurre justo cuando es disparado..ya tengo en cuenta que puede ser disparado en cualquier momento de la onda senoidal..xro x ello el triac esta sobredimensionado para el peor de los casos..


Y no pensaste respecto a la utilidad de subir el archivo en Proteus?



> Tengo otra pregunta, hay forma de poder simular en proteus el chip ps2505-1, este lo que realiza es que da un pulso cada vez que la senoidal pasa por cero, este pulso lo llevare a un pic y en este abra una logica para hacer unos retardos segun un control pid para hacer los disparos sobre el circuito del triac.


Para la simulación basta que uses un circuito equivalente (después de todo, es lo que hace el simulador  ) --> Formalo con dos optos comunes de igual o parecida CTR.


----------



## Miguelangel88 (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola Eduardo, aquí tienes el circuito para el proteus, como esta ahora funciona, ya que he puesto un triac generico del proteus, pero me interesa que también funcione bien con el triac Q5015L5, ya que este será el que se montará.

Gracias.


----------



## peep387 (Abr 4, 2012)

de las simulaciones ala realidad siempre hay diferencia.
el 3020 o 3021 trabaja ala entrada en continua con 5mA y su salidaa soporta 50mA. porlomenos para trabajar de continua durante años menos e 50mA  su salida mejor.. pro es muy raro que un triac requira tanta corriente para ispararse. normalmente con 8mA a 20mA un modelo muy tuco que tope una vez de 90A.

y los circuitos que te muestra os metros son muy correctos para mantener algo encendido o apagado, posiblemente asta una luz de bajo consumo, pero si lo que quieres es controlar la antidad de corriete ya tenrias que acer el circuito como el que pusiste al principio si tu re electrica es de 220V ponn una resistencia de 18 a 22K.

otra cosa que no tienen los sipulaores esos. que las fuentes y aparatos que trabajas toma la idea e algo que siempre funciona preciso y perfecto.. pero realmente por eso no eja de ser un sumulaor y la realidad es la realidad. la red electrica puede presentar muchas variaciones por x o por b..

un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 4, 2012)

Miguelangel88 dijo:


> Hola Eduardo, aquí tienes el circuito para el proteus, como esta ahora funciona, ya que he puesto un triac generico del proteus, pero me interesa que también funcione bien con el triac Q5015L5, ya que este será el que se montará.


1 - Un simulador no es una  madre, si dejás elementos flotantes (le matás la convergencia) no va a avisarte cariñosamente con flechitas y asistentes. 
--> La parte del triac no tiene referencia a masa.  Esto no significa que en el circuito real debas unirlas, se pone sólo para la simulación. 
Y si por las características del circuito no se pueden unir, se usa una resistencia de valor alto. Por ejemplo, en ese circuito podés meter una masa como en mi diagrama o usar una resistencia de 1GigaOhm a masa.

2- Esa p*ta costumbre de no usar el osciloscopio! :enfadado:
La herramienta más útil de todas y el señor no la usa! 
Así como estaba el triac se disparaba medio ciclo.  Parte era culpa de la R de 1K2 y parte por el C de 200n.  Además de la baja corriente disponible (por la R1k2) con el C200n tenías un desfasaje que hacía que un pulso de disparo sea en la zona IV, y el Q5015 es un alternistor --> no se dispara en la zona IV.

3- Si bien el Q5015 no necesita snubber, el MOC3021 sí  --> ponés un opto snubberless o, si dejás esa mezcla, vas a tener que terminar de dimensionar el snubber del MOC experimentalmente, porque es algo que con ningún programa vas a simularlo bien.


----------



## Miguelangel88 (Abr 5, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias eduardo, nose como no he caido con la masa, mira que en psim siempre la uso, pero como no puedo usar el optotriac en este por ello uso el proteus y porque además he de simular un pic también. Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mirko (Ago 3, 2013)

Que tal! les traigo un problemita parecido, realizo un dimer electronico , adjunto  el codigo y 2 simulaciones.  en la simulacion "prueba pic2" funciona muy bien, pero en la otra ("prueba moc"), aumento el moc3021 para separar los cktos y proteger alpic y no funciona en el semiciclo negativo, si pudieran ayudarme se los agradeceria mucho!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 3, 2013)

Hola Mirco

Como es el circuito de tu montaje y que componentes usas entre entre el pic y el MOC?

De otro lado como adquieres de la señal AC para compararla con tu PWM generado en el pic?? (nuevamente el circuito)

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2013)

No se puede hacer PWM con triacs, lo que se hace es control de fase. Hace falta un detector de paso por cero y X ms después disparas el triac. Cuanto mas tardes mas apagado estará.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 3, 2013)

Corrigo si no me hice entender:

Tu debes en un comparador "comparar" el cruce por cero del sa señal AC, o en algunos diseños la cresta más alta con un tiempo de trazo muyyy pequeno (.2 ms ) y esa se señal al compararla con un voltaje determinado asi sacar una proporcion simalar a la que genera el ancho de pulso.

Es bueno mirar como toma la señal de AC el ideal es que fuera como este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 80824
o este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 88534

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2013)

Si pones las resistencias de esos valores necesitas que sean de 10W o mas.
Pon 56k 2W o 150k  1/4W y en todo caso un 4n32 que es darlington


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 8, 2013)

Tienes razon ese esquema es un prototipo que posteo fogonazo en otro post.

esperemos al forista que pregunto como va por que El es el interesado en esto!!!

Saludos


----------



## nelsonhn2001 (Ago 29, 2013)

quisiera saber si alguien tiene algunos circuitos diseñados en proteus de como disparar tiristores, es que tengo una tarjeta de control donde se generan la señal para disparar un sistema rectificación e inversión con tiristores, y quiero simular el programar para cuando llegue el momento de calibrar el disparo tener una idea general de su funcionamiento



El sistema es para un horno de inducción, y necesito poder saber el funcionamiento de estos circuitos para calibrar los angulos de disparo de los tiristores, y dejar fija la placa
y de ahí solo controlar el potenciometro para variar la frecuencia..


----------



## opamp (Ago 29, 2013)

nelsonhn2001, estás actuando al revés, si  yá tienes la placa lo lógico es que le saques el plano a la placa  y la estudies ( si quieres la simulas ) o nos preguntas sobre el plano real , pedir circuitos en simuladores te quitará tiempo y te pueden enviar "cualquier cosa" que solo funciona virtualmente.


----------



## nelsonhn2001 (Sep 12, 2013)

Gracias opamp, estoy haciendo el estudio de la placa, cuando ya termine el plano completo lo subire para que lo vean y me den su opinio, me sirve cualquier tips en la secuencia de calibración por si alguien de ustedes ha tenido experiencia con hornos de inducción


----------



## luis1234567890 (Abr 28, 2014)

hola a todos, hice un pequeño programa con pic para indicar la temperatura de un motor ,pero  ala hora de sacar el moc3021 y simularlo  el motor ni gira .

El optocoplador debe simular en proteus no?


----------

